# Looting at Tesco



## Rumpokid (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe not as bad as the title says, but when a store has to be closed after 30 minutes, due to the selfish and dangerous actions of 'shoppers', (ha,ha)..What is it coming to?..Crowd control and hospital admissions required to sort it out..I have my own views on this kind of thing, but are probably best kept off the forum..All in all, disgusting and disgraceful behaviour.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

A television has fell onto a woman

But no "looting" has been reported 

People are trying to get items cheaper - it's been going on for decades


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2014)

They gotta get a new 52" LED tv to watch Jeremy Kyle on though, and it was Giro day yesterday, so happy days!


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A television has fell onto a woman

But no "looting" has been reported 

People are trying to get items cheaper - it's been going on for decades
		
Click to expand...

I will reply to you once because you come across as a pompous clown:
Post said not as  'bad as a title suggests'...So stop picking the bones out of it.
Also television did not just fall on someone's head, It was caused by the selfish behaviour of idiots..
If you are ok with this kind of thing fair enough, those attitudes are all that is wrong with this country.Happy shopping.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			I will reply to you once because you come across as a pompous clown:
Post said not as  'bad as a title suggests'...So stop picking the bones out of it.
Also television did not just fall on someone's head, It was caused by the selfish behaviour of idiots..
If you are ok with this kind of thing fair enough, those attitudes are all that is wrong with this country.Happy shopping.
		
Click to expand...

The title is false - simple as that 

And that attitude has been around in the country for decades 

Only have to read on here people looking for bargains 

Companies are trying to maximise profits so whilst prices increase wages don't so people have to search for bargains and this is what happens - sales and people rushing to pick up bargains 

Throwing insults at me doesn't change that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2014)

Really don't get this black Friday.
a) We're not Americans (and that's where it started and should have stayed there)
b) Its shops selling stuff you didn't want to buy all year but will now because it has money off
c) They are only emptying stock to replace it with stuff for Christmas you don't need but will buy anyway
d) Now it's started in a really big way in the UK it's here to stay and will only get worse
e) How sad that people have to resort to this behaviour to try and by a consumerable. No different really to some new year sales though and we've seen the same sort of frenzy there


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 28, 2014)

the tv,s they are fighting over are old stock the shops are pleased to shift gets a lot of publicity and people in, but sad how some people just cant behave.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			the tv,s they are fighting over are old stock the shops are pleased to shift gets a lot of publicity and people in, *but sad how some people just cant behave.*

Click to expand...

That's society as whole these days 

People don't respect other people or property

When they had those riots a couple years back - that was mainly people wanting stuff for free and feeling they are entitled to it because someone else has it 

If you want something in life get out and earn it instead of expecting it to be given


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 28, 2014)

There are some bargains to be had, Amazon has some pretty good ones. I got a Garmin G6 approach for 115 delivered, let me know if you can find it cheaper elsewhere and I ll send mine back!


----------



## gripitripit (Nov 28, 2014)

The Â£8 champers at Tesco is a great deal.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really don't get this black Friday.
a) We're not Americans (and that's where it started and should have stayed there)
b) Its shops selling stuff you didn't want to buy all year but will now because it has money off
c) They are only emptying stock to replace it with stuff for Christmas you don't need but will buy anyway
d) Now it's started in a really big way in the UK it's here to stay and will only get worse
e) How sad that people have to resort to this behaviour to try and by a consumerable. No different really to some new year sales though and we've seen the same sort of frenzy there
		
Click to expand...

It is ridiculous how people are behaving. Black Friday seems to just encouraging people to be loons and idiots. (And that's being polite!)


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

It ties in with the thanksgiving thread,  but I don't remember black friday before. Have I been living under a rock, is it just this year?

it doesn't surprise me how people behave especially when shopping,  just avoid it:thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2014)

I think it's hilarious that people are fighting over Blaupunkt and Polaroid TV's. Mr Tesco will be laughing himself to sleep tonight when he sees that the backlog of **** tele's they've been stockpiling have sold.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2014)

therod said:



			It ties in with the thanksgiving thread,  but I don't remember black friday before. Have I been living under a rock, is it just this year?

it doesn't surprise me how people behave especially when shopping,  just avoid it:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No it has been the past few years, US based stores started it, the likes of Asda (WalMart) were probably the first to bring it in a big way. remember seeing the news and an Asda store in Manchester ended up with a fist fight over a TV if i remember correctly...


----------



## M1ke (Nov 28, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			I think it's hilarious that people are fighting over Blaupunkt and Polaroid TV's. Mr Tesco will be laughing himself to sleep tonight when he sees that the backlog of **** tele's they've been stockpiling have sold.
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it! The TV's are garbage


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



			No it has been the past few years, US based stores started it, the likes of Asda (WalMart) were probably the first to bring it in a big way. remember seeing the news and an Asda store in Manchester ended up with a fist fight over a TV if i remember correctly...
		
Click to expand...


Oh that's why, we don't shop at asda


----------



## GB72 (Nov 28, 2014)

Amazon have been doing this for a while as well. Mainly US companies stated this with some high street shops picking up on it last year and now everybody has to have a Black Friday sale it seems. Not something that appeals to me as, if for no other reason, I am at work on a Friday and one day sales where you have to be there or be online to get them are just not possible. 

Cannot believe that at midnight people were 'queuing' to get on web sites like Currys. 

The companies love the media attention, it brings about a shopping frenzy and they cash in and clear out old stock. That said, it really is no different to how Boxing Day used to be.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2014)

therod said:



			Oh that's why, we don't shop at asda

Click to expand...

One does not either, One saw some northern chaps on the television last year having fisticuffs. One has heard that there are even less expensive places to shop now. Lucky for one that the Fortnum and Mason black friday sale is private invite only.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2014)

http://blackfridaydeathcount.com/


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 28, 2014)

Whole thing is pretty sad really, some of the pictures in the media coming from it are just plain embarrassing.

Most of the offers I have seen are no more than a few percentage lower than the normal price for items that are coming to the end of their life with newer models released. 

As mentioned people buying things they did not want or need two weeks ago but now they are willing to jump on a TV / push someone out of the way to get.

Very clever marketing from the retailers though.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Very clever marketing from the retailers though.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't even go that far! very good bandwaggon jumping on by the retailers. some of the cleverest marketing I have seen is by retailers or companies NOT doing a black Friday sale.

Guinness and Aldi being the best.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I wouldn't even go that far! very good bandwaggon jumping on by the retailers. some of the cleverest marketing I have seen is by retailers or companies NOT doing a black Friday sale.

Guinness and Lidl being the best.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with the Guinness and Lidl thing, however the other retailers have managed to clear most of the old rubbish from their warehouses in one day and fooled people into thinking they have a bargain.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Guinness and Aldi being the best.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



View attachment 13053


View attachment 13054

Click to expand...

Very good, love the Aldi one


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2014)

Aldi's is awesome!


----------



## c1973 (Nov 28, 2014)

If someone who ain't got lots of disposable income can get a last year's spec telly for a hundred quid less than it usually goes for then good on them. 

So what if they ain't as good as a top spec Panasonic (like mine  ) or Sony, it might be a helluva lot better than the one they've got at the moment. 

I saw great deals on Xbox and PlayStations whilst browsing online. One of them might be out of reach for some, knock a ton off the price and some lucky kid/s  might be getting a Christmas pressy they otherwise might have missed out on.


Yes, the company's clearing out stock, but so what, everyone's a winner (well, them that get the deals anyway). 


Me? I'm off to browse the 99p black Friday books on Amazon.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2014)

Good on them? They're literally fighting over Â£100 low-spec, 5-year old TV's. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			If someone who ain't got lots of disposable income can get a last year's spec telly for a hundred quid less than it usually goes for then good on them. 

So what if they ain't as good as a top spec Panasonic (like mine  ) or Sony, it might be a helluva lot better than the one they've got at the moment. 

I saw great deals on Xbox and PlayStations whilst browsing online. One of them might be out of reach for some, knock a ton off the price and some lucky kid/s  might be getting a Christmas pressy they otherwise might have missed out on.


Yes, the company's clearing out stock, but so what, everyone's a winner (well, them that get the deals anyway). 


Me? I'm off to browse the 99p black Friday books on Amazon. 

Click to expand...

For me, it isn't about the make..It is the lengths these idiots go too,to acquire these not so bargains..Disgraceful.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Nov 28, 2014)

Got a bargain last year on Amazon but would not go to the shops for the sake of a few quid, it is like all the sales they say everything upto 60% off and when you get there its only 60% off the stuff no one wants


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2014)

None of this is any different than the Boxing Day sales!


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 28, 2014)

chrisd said:



			None of this is any different than the Boxing Day sales!
		
Click to expand...

Difference being it is supposed to be the season of goodwill and peace, on the run up to Christmas.This appears to be lost on a lot of our citizens.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 28, 2014)

Â£500 off a 55'' smart tv at currys, that's not too shabby if you happen to be after one.
Â£130 off a  condenser tumble dryer, again, not a bad saving there. 
Â£300 off a big American style fridge freezer...... 

Nah, no thanks......I'd rather pay the full price thank you very much.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2014)

No-one is arguing that certain deals aren't good. It's the way that certain people have gone about getting those deals, and the people that are fighting over Â£100 Blaupunkt TV's are utterly ridiculous.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 28, 2014)

Its probably best not to say what I think of this behaviour.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Its probably best not to say what I think of this behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Go on:thup: I'm not sure anyone is going to defend their behaviour,  vent away


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 28, 2014)

Having just seen on the news, sheesh


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 28, 2014)

therod said:



			Go on:thup: I'm not sure anyone is going to defend their behaviour,  vent away
		
Click to expand...

OK then.  Probably mostly rent a mob from Shaftsbury!


----------



## Tongo (Nov 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



View attachment 13053


View attachment 13054

Click to expand...


Like it!


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 28, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Its probably best not to say what I think of this behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed..But a certain someone on here think it is just people looking for a pre-Christmas bargain..You could not make it up.


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 28, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Agreed..But a certain someone on here think it is just people looking for a pre-Christmas bargain..You could not make it up.
		
Click to expand...

..And he is very quiet now..


----------



## c1973 (Nov 28, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			..And he is very quiet now..
		
Click to expand...


If you're referring to me, then I'll respond as and when I like to what I choose. Not to suit anyone on here. That quite clear?  

Oh, and yes, it is people looking for a pre Christmas bargain,for what other reason are they queuing up before midnight waiting on the doors opening?
If they choose to knock lumps out of one and other it is of zero consequence to me, as I'm not stupid enough to turn up for what was always going to be a free for all. 

If you go on a bull run don't come crying to me if you get trampled! 

It's a mass stampede that has been witnessed many times in the January sales, forgive me if I don't join in with what imo is fast becoming a permanently outraged, moral high ground taking, offended at everything public.


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			If you're referring to me, then I'll respond as and when I like to what I choose. Not to suit anyone on here. That quite clear?  

Oh, and yes, it is people looking for a pre Christmas bargain,for what other reason are they queuing up before midnight waiting on the doors opening?
If they choose to knock lumps out of one and other it is of zero consequence to me, as I'm not stupid enough to turn up for what was always going to be a free for all. 

If you go on a bull run don't come crying to me if you get trampled! 

It's a mass stampede that has been witnessed many times in the January sales, forgive me if I don't join in with what imo is fast becoming a permanently outraged, moral high ground taking, offended at everything public. 





Click to expand...

Not you dude, keep your hair on.Was early doors in the thread.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 28, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Not you dude, keep your hair on.Was early doors in the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies then.  



And leave off the hair comments......I have precious little off it as it is!


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Apologies then.  



And leave off the hair comments......I have precious little off it as it is! 

Click to expand...

No probs.Nice one


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

He is talking about me and my attitude towards is the same as yours


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Having just seen on the news, sheesh 

Click to expand...

Yep, me too. I don't want to sound like a snob.... But the pictures reinforced my mental image.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2014)

therod said:



			Yep, me too. I don't want to sound like a snob.... But the pictures reinforced my mental image. 

Click to expand...

Snob!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2014)

therod said:



			Yep, me too. I don't want to sound like a snob.... But the pictures reinforced my mental image. 

Click to expand...

No need to feel like a snob. The TV pictures proved a point


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Snob!!!!

Click to expand...

I'm sure I caught a glimpse of you chris in the shots from Bluewater


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 28, 2014)

therod said:



			I'm sure I caught a glimpse of you chris in the shots from Bluewater

Click to expand...

Yes!   Was that him in a scrum for that chipper?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone want to buy a 40 inch curved telly, brand new. It was a 100 inch flat one, but by the time I got it out of Asda..........


----------



## Conman85 (Nov 29, 2014)

Would be hilarious if tomorrow's deal was 915's for Â£150 I don't think the snob mob would be long in queuing with the riff raff.

Typical British media focusing on the negatives,  maybe next year we will have to wear a hard hat and high vis should we want to que. That ought to satisfy the do-gooders that want something done about the discounts!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 29, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			I think it's hilarious that people are fighting over Blaupunkt and Polaroid TV's. Mr Tesco will be laughing himself to sleep tonight when he sees that the backlog of **** tele's they've been stockpiling have sold.
		
Click to expand...




M1ke said:



			You beat me to it! The TV's are garbage 

Click to expand...

Have you actually tried one of the Blaupunkt TV's???
My Son wanted a new telly for his bedroom last Christmas. With the budget we had in mind (we have four kids to buy for so Christmas is quite expensive in our house) we were looking at getting a 24" one.
Then I noticed a Blaupunkt 32" LED reduced from Â£249.00 to Â£100.00 on the Tesco website. Couldn't believe it. Cheaper than half price.
Thought a mistake had been made but ordered one anyway, expecting to receive an email back saying "sorry we are out of stock".
But the telly was duly delivered to our local store two days later. Later the same day, the price went back up to Â£249.00
My Son loves it, and to be fair, the picture quality is very good. He uses his ps3 through it for gaming and blu-rays and we are very impressed. Also has Freeview built in and the PQ is also very good on that.
Would I have paid Â£249.00 for it? I doubt it. That price brought a few other makes into the equation with better perceived build quality, and I would have dismissed the Blaupunkt out of hand. But we weren't prepared to spend that sort of money anyway.
But for Â£100.00 it was an absolute steal, and a year on I *still* consider it to be one of the few really true "bargains" that I have ever bought.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 29, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes!   Was that him in a scrum for that chipper?
		
Click to expand...

The fight between him and Homer for that last yellow diamond Pringle jumper in Asda is now going viral on YouTube.  It was mildly harsh language at five paces.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 29, 2014)

Still lots of good deals out there, just wait for Cyber Monday, then can sit at home in comfort picking up bargains :thup:


----------



## c1973 (Nov 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Have you actually tried one of the Blaupunkt TV's???
My Son wanted a new telly for his bedroom last Christmas. With the budget we had in mind (we have four kids to buy for so Christmas is quite expensive in our house) we were looking at getting a 24" one.
Then I noticed a Blaupunkt 32" LED reduced from Â£249.00 to Â£100.00 on the Tesco website. Couldn't believe it. Cheaper than half price.
Thought a mistake had been made but ordered one anyway, expecting to receive an email back saying "sorry we are out of stock".
But the telly was duly delivered to our local store two days later. Later the same day, the price went back up to Â£249.00
My Son loves it, and to be fair, the picture quality is very good. He uses his ps3 through it for gaming and blu-rays and we are very impressed. Also has Freeview built in and the PQ is also very good on that.
Would I have paid Â£249.00 for it? I doubt it. That price brought a few other makes into the equation with better perceived build quality, and I would have dismissed the Blaupunkt out of hand. But we weren't prepared to spend that sort of money anyway.
But for Â£100.00 it was an absolute steal, and a year on I *still* consider it to be one of the few really true "bargains" that I have ever bought.
		
Click to expand...

More or less what I was driving at with an earlier post. A telly at that price is an absolute steal for some folks. 


Unfortunately I've been reduced to comparing steam cleaners, kettles and toasters that will match the incoming new kitchen; not televisions or games consoles!


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 29, 2014)

these sort of antics have been going on for ages, all thats changed is internet forums have given a platform for people to spout guff.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 29, 2014)

People have been spouting guff on internet forums for ages as well. Seems forums are the place for some to purport opinion as fact.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 29, 2014)

The behaviour of those people was disgusting.   If it has been going on for ages then it's still just as disgusting and uncivilised.

OK, there may well be some genuine bargains but I would rather stick pins in my eyes than be part of that rabble.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			The fight between him and Homer for that last yellow diamond Pringle jumper in Asda is now going viral on YouTube.  It was mildly harsh language at five paces.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't worn Pringle since 1986 at CCC


----------



## richart (Nov 29, 2014)

Am I missing something. Goods are being sold at discount prices, and people are complaining.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 29, 2014)

richart said:



			Am I missing something. Goods are being sold at discount prices, and people are complaining.

Click to expand...

No!  they're not complaining about the prices but the images of those people fighting each other at the sales.   Theres no excuse for that type of behaviour in a civilised society!


----------



## c1973 (Nov 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			No!  they're not complaining about the prices but the images of those people fighting each other at the sales.   Theres no excuse for that type of behaviour in a civilised society!
		
Click to expand...





You know what, I've still not witnessed one fight...plenty of pushing,shoving,grabbing etc....but as yet not one single fight. 


Seems to me that there's a lot of sad individuals of the permanently offended brigade getting there knickers in a twist about something that has no impact on their life whatsoever.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 30, 2014)

c1973 said:



			You know what, I've still not witnessed one fight...plenty of pushing,shoving,grabbing etc....but as yet not one single fight. 


Seems to me that there's a lot of sad individuals of the permanently offended brigade getting there knickers in a twist about something that has no impact on their life whatsoever. 

Click to expand...

Stick your head in the sand if you wish but the facts speak for them selves. Please explain the following:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Pi8wkthFo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpTJuiWz6LM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynDF4N054XM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0OuyyMEGlY

Notice anything about the shoppers?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Stick your head in the sand if you wish but the facts speak for them selves. Please explain the following:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Pi8wkthFo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpTJuiWz6LM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynDF4N054XM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0OuyyMEGlY

*Notice anything about the shoppers?*

Click to expand...

They are all trying to get a bargain ?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are all trying to get a bargain ?
		
Click to expand...

By acting like Hyenas around a carcass........
I'd be ashamed if I acted like that - even in pursuit of a serious bargain.
There are ways to behave in a civilised society and its not like that.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Stick your head in the sand if you wish but the facts speak for them selves. Please explain the following:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Pi8wkthFo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpTJuiWz6LM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynDF4N054XM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0OuyyMEGlY

Notice anything about the shoppers?
		
Click to expand...

They were obstructed from grabbing their bargains by a barrage of media camera operators.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2014)

Imurg said:



			By acting like Hyenas around a carcass........
I'd be ashamed if I acted like that - even in pursuit of a serious bargain.
There are ways to behave in a civilised society and its not like that.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - it's not nice to see


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are all trying to get a bargain ?
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable reply!    Is that really your opinion?


----------



## c1973 (Nov 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Stick your head in the sand if you wish but the facts speak for them selves. Please explain the following:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Pi8wkthFo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpTJuiWz6LM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynDF4N054XM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0OuyyMEGlY

Notice anything about the shoppers?
		
Click to expand...

They're American? :rofl:



Stopped watching after the first part of the first clip. Since when did Tesco/Asda etc start pricing in dollars?? 


So, I've still not witnessed any fights nor have I witnessed any looting either (tbf the OP did acknowledge the title being a headline grabber in his post though). 



No one's arguing they are well behaved,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Unbelievable reply!    Is that really your opinion?
		
Click to expand...

Are they not trying to get a bargain then ?


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are they not trying to get a bargain then ?
		
Click to expand...

Phil, you know full well the discussion was around the unacceptable behaviour of  the shoppers in those videos.   You replied with one of your standard obtuse comments.   I repeat, the issue is not about whether there were bargains but the unacceptable behaviour shown by many of the shoppers.

Do you think their their behaviour was acceptable or not please?


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 30, 2014)

c1973 said:



			They're American? :rofl:



Stopped watching after the first part of the first clip. Since when did Tesco/Asda etc start pricing in dollars??
		
Click to expand...

So you didn't even bother to watch the videos through.  If you did you would see that it wasn't about America but only made a short comparison.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Phil, you know full well the discussion was around the unacceptable behaviour of  the shoppers in those videos.   You replied with one of your standard obtuse comments.   I repeat, the issue is not about whether there were bargains but the unacceptable behaviour shown by many of the shoppers.

Do you think their their behaviour was acceptable or not please?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think me or anyone has suggest their behaviour was acceptable


----------



## c1973 (Nov 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			So you didn't even bother to watch the videos through.  If you did you would see that it wasn't about America but only made a short comparison. 

Click to expand...

No, I didn't.  

As far as I'm aware the thread is about the behaviour of UK  shoppers  not about Americans or comparisons with Americans. 

You wouldn't be making ill informed judgements of Americans would you?  

No one is saying they are well behaved. I think (and I may be wrong here) that some of us are merely pointing out the over reaction to overly zealous shoppers. 

They ain't looting, nor (as far as I have witnessed) are they fighting. I've been jostled about more on the old Hampden, the Piggery, Easter Road, Tynecastle terraces to be honest.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 30, 2014)

Thread tidied and some posts edited to remove comments with racist connotations


----------



## c1973 (Nov 30, 2014)

I never made any racist comments and I kinda resent any implication that the edit to my post may have that I did tbh.

I merely pointed out that someone may have used a word with possible racist connotations whilst describing shoppers.


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2014)

We all love a bargain, I just look for mine from the comfort of my own home ................ that's when *G**oogle* becomes my friend!
What surprises me is some peoples' shock at the behaviour of some of the shoppers.
It's almost as if their behaviour was unexpected, when it wasn't.
What did you expect them to do? Queue in an orderly fashion?



*Slime*.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Stick your head in the sand if you wish but the facts speak for them selves. Please explain the following:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Pi8wkthFo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpTJuiWz6LM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynDF4N054XM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0OuyyMEGlY

Notice anything about the shoppers?
		
Click to expand...

Judging by the number of track suits Black Friday Shopping is likely to be a demonstration sport at the next Olympics


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 1, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I never made any racist comments and I kinda resent any implication that the edit to my post may have that I did tbh.

I merely pointed out that someone may have used a word with possible racist connotations whilst describing shoppers. 



Click to expand...

Nobody is suggesting you did, however you included a quote from another member that is what was edited.


----------

